# Perseid Meteor Showers



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Tonight is the best night to watch the annual August interglactical classic: the Perseid Meteor Showers. 

Look in the northeast sky in a place with minimal light pollution. Best time will be just before dawn.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I was up at 4 am and only saw 4 shooting stars. Too hazy to see much. :| 

Coffee was good though.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I looked 4 different times last night, last viewing was at 4:40 am. I didn't see anything. 

It's really hazy here, some fire I guess.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

I was at Trial Lake and it couldn't have been a better spot! We watched from 2 - 3:30 am and the later it got , the better the show! Some would leave a trail across the entire sky! Really neat...


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I was in the bookcliffs. Great show out there.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool guys!

My bedroom window faces the northeast, perfect for watching. I was up several times both nights looking and didn't see anything. Maybe it's because of the smokey haze in Evanston, maybe bad timing. I should have drove up the Mirror Lake Highway.

Me and Catherder seen a dandy meteor on Aug 6 from Nauturalist Basin but it didn't come out of Perseid.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The peak of the 2015 Perseid meteor shower will be Wednesday night / Thursday morning August 12/13. 

There could be up to 100 meteors per hour this year!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Went outside at 4:00 a.m. in my underwear and caught a couple meteors; just a perfect "dark of the moon" night for viewing.

Got a little cold so I put on some clothes, Natural Gear camo, and went back out into the cold and dark. Seen 11 meteors and two moths in 15 minutes! 

You just can't beat that Natural Gear camo. 

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Also up at 3:30 (had to pee)also went outside in my undies,heard a woman say 'that's disgusting,'went back in, had to pee again,went back to bed.No meteors for me-O,-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Also up at 3:30 (had to pee)also went outside in my undies,heard a woman say 'that's disgusting,'went back in, had to pee again,went back to bed.No meteors for me-O,-


ah, ha, ha, ha, ho, hee, hee

uh...any moths?

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> Also up at 3:30 (had to pee)also went outside in my undies,heard a woman say 'that's disgusting,'went back in, had to pee again,went back to bed.No meteors for me-O,-


You should have looked back at her and said "ok" then taken off your underwear.....now that would have been funny right there.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Got up to pee as well (AND I'M TOTALLY SHOWING MY WIFE THIS THREAD TO PROVE ITS "NATURAL"), walked out side and took my camera/tripod with me that I dug out the night before "just in case". Set it up... have a fancy cheap Chinese release thingy that you can program to just drive the camera. Let it run taking 20 second pictures over and over. New to this so I kept guesstimating different settings and letting it take more pictures. After an hour or so I called it good and went back to bed. Just looked through the pictures... looks like out of the 100 or so I took, I actually got some in the pictures... or they could be really fast moths, either way.


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Got up to pee as well (AND I'M TOTALLY SHOWING MY WIFE THIS THREAD TO PROVE ITS "NATURAL"), walked out side and took my camera/tripod with me that I dug out the night before "just in case". Set it up... have a fancy cheap Chinese release thingy that you can program to just drive the camera. Let it run taking 20 second pictures over and over. New to this so I kept guesstimating different settings and letting it take more pictures. After an hour or so I called it good and went back to bed. Just looked through the pictures... looks like out of the 100 or so I took, I actually got some in the pictures... or they could be really fast moths, either way.
> 
> -DallanC


That's cool. I wish I'd done that.

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Went through the ones that at least the exposure was decent enough, wrote down the settings so next time I have a starting point. Tons were blown out or otherwise useless (DANG these new fancy Nikon DSLR cameras have super fast imaging chips inside... ISO 25000 way way too much). But, gotta start somewhere. I'd like to get some milkyway pictures on our next camping trip.

Best settings I tried (55mm prime lens): 

f2.5 @ 2.5 sec @ ISO800
f1.8 @ 3.0 sec @ ISO6400
f4 @ 15 sec @ IS6400

I wish I'd tried F8, ISO6400 at like 30 sec, I have some 30 sec exposures but aperture was too wide which blew them out.

-DallanC


----------

